# SS.org Moving to New Server Tonight @ 12AM EST



## Alex (Jan 6, 2011)

Due to increasing traffic to SevenString.org, and the periodic downtime from DDoS attacks, it has become necessary to move the site to a new, more powerful dedicated server.

This move is scheduled to be performed tonight at 12 AM EST. The downtime will be approximately 60 minutes. Some posts or threads may be lost during the domain propagation period. Domain propagation - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Look forward to seeing you back here on the new and improved dedicated server!

*New Server Specs*:

Dual Processor Quad Core Xeon 5430 - 2.66GHz - 2 x 12MB cache
Dual Processor Quad Core Xeon 5430 - 2.66GHz - 2 x 12MB cache
6 GB DDR2 Registered RAM
147GB SA-SCSI 15K RPM Hard Drive (files)
73GB SA-SCSI 15K RPM Hard Drive (database)
CentOS 5.x Operating System

*Old Server Specs*:

Dual Processor Dual Core Opteron 2212 - 2.00GHz - 4 x 1MB cache
Dual Processor Dual Core Opteron 2212 - 2.00GHz - 4 x 1MB cache
4 GB DDR2 Registered RAM
147GB SA-SCSI 10K RPM Hard Drive
CentOS 4.x Operating System


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 6, 2011)

Great to hear! Thanks Alex. 

I hope it goes smoothly on your end.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 6, 2011)

Also I noticed you didn't say anything about ECC memory, but I'm sure thats implied right?


----------



## Guitarman700 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks Alex!


----------



## Randy (Jan 6, 2011)

Who's awesome? Alex is awesome.


----------



## Alex (Jan 6, 2011)

Customisbetter said:


> Also I noticed you didn't say anything about ECC memory, but I'm sure thats implied right?


Yep, ECC FB-DIMM DDR2.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 6, 2011)

Awesome news! Thanks Alex 

As has been mentioned, hope it goes smoothly...


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice!

So who's DDoS:ing this site anyway? *gets a gun*


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 6, 2011)

Alex said:


> Yep, ECC FB-DIMM DDR2.



Ok I just wanted to make sure. 

Thanks for keeping us going!


----------



## TimSE (Jan 6, 2011)

Nice one!


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 6, 2011)

thanks alex


----------



## djpharoah (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## techcoreriffman (Jan 6, 2011)

Awesome news.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Chickenhawk (Jan 6, 2011)

Hell yes 

Let's just hope nothing major breaks during the move


----------



## drmosh (Jan 7, 2011)

sweet, DNS seems to have propagated


----------



## Kr1zalid (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Randy (Jan 7, 2011)

Ha! I go to bed with it working and wake back up to it working. Take that, Europeans!


----------



## Dan (Jan 7, 2011)

^ I had no problem , but thats simply because Britain is GREAT 

Cheers Alex, glad to see things went smoothly


----------



## technomancer (Jan 7, 2011)

Randy said:


> Ha! I go to bed with it working and wake back up to it working. Take that, Europeans!


----------



## eaeolian (Jan 7, 2011)

Randy said:


> Ha! I go to bed with it working and wake back up to it working. Take that, Europeans!



QFT!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 7, 2011)

great stuff Alex, thanks a lot!!


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 8, 2011)

I lost like 10 comments from this last night! 

Damn you yanks!


----------

